# Feral Kittens gone missing



## caitjazmine5 (Nov 18, 2021)

Hello! So the story is, me and my family started feeding a feral cat. A few weeks later, she had babies! We set up our patio and made sure they were comfy as the cats grew. Fast forward to yesterday, our neighbor said two of the kitties jumped into the under of her car, and she had to remove them. We haven’t seen them since  we decide to look around the neighborhood and other cars but no luck. Mom cat only has one baby and is meowing and following us around but we’ve had no luck. What should our next step be?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

I suggest the next step be you stop worrying about them and just get on with your life. These cats are feral you say, which means essentially they are wild animals. We can't control what wild animals do and there's no way you will find them if they do not want to be found. Even if you did and brought them back, they would only leave again. Just feel good that you helped them while you can, and let it go. They are off now doing their own wild lives.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

You could try following Mamacat and see where she goes. If her babies are still around, it's possible she could lead you to them. Or you could contact a local animal rescue and see if they can help.


----------

